# Poll on what figures you like to see.



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

I would like to make 3 figure models a year and need your input.
Please give me your list of what you would like to have as a model.
Also if you would put this on other figure forums to help me determine
what I need to start with first, that will be great. :thumbsup:

1. Sci-fi
2. Horror
3. Fantasy
4. Other


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sci-Fi _or_ Horror would work for me. The difficult part will be selecting characters that haven't already been done to death, but will still be popular enough to sell well for you.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

I'd like to see in aurora scale, the following.........

1. The Fly

2. Lon Chaney from "London After Midnight"

3. A really accurate Fredrick March version of Mr. Hyde. (A conversion head for the Aurora kit would work for me) 

Bonus Pick - Luna from "Mark of the Vampire" 

The vault that contains my wallet would crack open for these! 

Obviously I voted Horror.


Rob


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

I'd buy:
-Gort
-Metaluna Mutant
-The Fly
-Lon Chaney London After Midnight
-Lon Chaney Masque of Red Death (from Phantom of the Opera)
-Mole Man
-Dr. Phibes


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How about historical?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm still advocating that someone do figures of Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson with choice of hats to include top hats. 

If they were made to look like the original illustrations in The Strand magazine, I think they'd look enough like Jeremy Brett and Cedric Hardwicke to pass as them.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Chris,

I voted "Other", really thinking "All of the Above". Many of the subjects listed below would be on my list as well; certainly those that haven't already been done. You'll notice female (other than cheesecake, I mean) and non-horror subjects have been listed; small niches, perhaps, but niches that haven't yet been filled.



Rob P. said:


> ..A really accurate Fredrick March version of Mr. Hyde. (A conversion head for the Aurora kit would work for me)


Where you been hidin', boy? Our own Cult of Personality offers this dandy li'l noggin.



PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm still advocating that someone do figures of Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson with choice of hats to include top hats.


Depends - will they be dressed for town or country? Holmes wouldn't likely wear tweeds with a topper, nor a deerstalker in the city. And, if I may be so bold as to suggest, if the figures are going to be cast in the Paget mold, I daresay they'll look more like Rathbone and Bruce than those other guys. :dude:


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> Where you been hidin', boy? Our own Cult of Personality offers this dandy li'l noggin.
> 
> :


Believe me Mark, I love alot of what Cult of Personality has to offer. Have used and will continue to use many of their great items. But I have yet to fall for that particular head. I think it could be sculpted better.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

In addition to horror and the others it would be nice to see figures of knights like was available from Aurora only in more action like poses rather than a statue like pose or even adjustable options as this would be great for a knight fighting a dragon or giant or whatever the modeler wants to model, knights have always been a favorite of mine and this would be another nitch in the modeling category. Karl


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Rob P. said:


> ...I have yet to fall for that particular head. I think it could be sculpted better.


Well, I'm sure that we can agree that the kit head leaves _lots_ to be desired. I have the COPP head in my stash. For me, it is close enough that, with a little help from Mr. Aves, it can be brought up to snuff.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Rob P. said:


> I'd like to see in aurora scale, the following.........
> 
> 3. A really accurate Fredrick March version of Mr. Hyde. (A conversion head for the Aurora kit would work for me)
> 
> Rob


I like this one...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

My choice would be:

Star Trek Talosian
Star Trek Captain Pike (after injury in mechanical chair)
Gomez and Morticia (TV version)
Lily Munster (better than the one out there)(TV version) maybe Eddie too 
Addams family 'Thing' (TV version) (hey, why not?)

To be con't....

Carl-


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

JOHN the robot
Robby - in the same scale as the wonderful B9
LIS Cyclops 
Historical subjects would be cool too

As Far as Holmes and Waton, have Holmes in his classic deerstalker and cape coat (maybe a magnifying glass or pipe) and Watson in city clothes as if just meeting Holmes in the moors after traveling from London. Perhaps with several heads for each...

Years ago, whn Johny Carson was still the king of late night I thought of doing the Tonight show set with Johnny, Ed, Freddy* and some most famous guests. Since you only had room on the couch for 3 folks, and one 'in the chair' the list of famous guests** would be 'limited' to about 20. Yeah, I know, too few fans would buy the guests, but it would have been fun shuffling them on and off the couch.

* Fred DeCordova was the producer and was off camera most of the time, but on set.

** Dean Martin, Ms. Gabor, Dolly Parton, Tiny Tim, Buddy Hacket, Groucho, Gallagher, Steve Martin, Frank Sanatra, John Wayne, Jimmy Stewart...well you get the idea.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Robbie the Robot in same scale with the new Moebius B9. 

Johnny Five from Short Circuit (regular and gold version). Johnny could be made with various options. Like the laser gun or parachute. Different decals. And even his rebel robot version from the second movie where he sort of redesigns himself while trying to repair himself.

Morticia Addams (TV version)

Gilligan's Island crew. Especially MaryAnn and Ginger.

Orion Slave Girls from Enterprise. The three of them dancing together.

Dolly Parton (70's look)

The Fly (Jeff Goldblum version)


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you all for your input in this poll. 
What I want to make is something new, that hasn't been done to death.
I like the prospect of the Gilligan's Island figures.
What about The incredible Mr. Limpet ?


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Would love to see an "in between" version of Nomad with lighting in mind.

How about some Tron related stuff? Sark vs. Tron would be cool.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Also I should mention that I am in the process of making a few what ifs ??
Please stay tune.................


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> Well, I'm sure that we can agree that the kit head leaves _lots_ to be desired. I have the COPP head in my stash. For me, it is close enough that, with a little help from Mr. Aves, it can be brought up to snuff.


I look forward to seeing what you can do with it. If my opinion could be changed, I know you have the skill to do so! 

Rob


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> I like this one...


I like that treatment as well. 

I thought the kit head worked well for modification / transformation myself................




But what I really want to see for the kit is something closer to this..................What was promised on the box!



Rob


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Rob P. said:


> I look forward to seeing what you can do with it. If my opinion could be changed, I know you have the skill to do so!


Rob,

The merest nitwit can improve the COPP head :freak: - here's how I would do it:


Add a little more dimensionality to the bangs with a bit of Aves Apoxie Sculpt. Even adding to the bangs with a fine brush dipped in white glue would work, it won't take much of any material to get the right effect. I might do the same for the eyebrows (like the rest of the makeup, they changed over the course of the movie, so the first thing I'd do is decide which Hyde I wanted to model).
I'd paint the face with artists' oils. You've all heard the litany from me on this subject before, but these paints allow a modeler to get to most lifelike appearance and exploit every detail to the fullest advantage.
Easy-peasy!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Rob P. said:


> I like that treatment as well.
> 
> I thought the kit head worked well for modification / transformation myself................
> 
> ...


I'm not a big Dr. J&H fan, but it's too bad *Jeff Yahger* didn't do an *"Aurora Box* *Art Tribute'* of it. What he did with Frank, Drac, Wolf, Mummy, Bride and Phantom was he sculpted them as they appreard _on the_ box art. NOT what was _in_ the box.

I've got them all now and they are *FANTASTIC*! A bit pricey for sure, but worth every penny IMHO.

Carl-


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Carl, here ya go .................. http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...aurora-box-art-tribute-jeff-yagher-kit-p-6561

I would love to pick all of them up, but I am happiest working my own magic in Aurora scale styrene, with putty flying and paint dripping, X-acto knives and saws hacking and cutting.  Additionally, I have a "budget". $150.00 kits are a bit tough to fund.

Rob


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Mark, I am still gonna wait to see what you do! I have held back on my own kit interpretation until I feel either my skill, or a proper aftermarket head, should roll out onto my work bench. Guess I have not reached "nitwit" level just yet! 

Rob


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Rob P. said:


> Carl, here ya go .................. http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...aurora-box-art-tribute-jeff-yagher-kit-p-6561
> 
> I would love to pick all of them up, but I am happiest working my own magic in Aurora scale styrene, with putty flying and paint dripping, X-acto knives and saws hacking and cutting.  Additionally, I have a "budget". $150.00 kits are a bit tough to fund.
> 
> Rob


Well hush my mouth! How did I miss that one. Come to think of it I may have been aware of it, like I said I'm not a big J&H fan. But, for completeness I do need to get that one.

As far as the price? Yeah, they *ain't *cheep, but I sold a bunch of kits to get these. Other wise, yeah, out of my price range too. But for some reason I just got bit by the *CLASSIC UNIVERSAL MOVIE MONSTER* bug real bad and just had to have'em!

Thanks for the reminder Rob!!!
Carl-

P.S. Be mindful of the flying X-Acto and saws and flying paint and putty..._you might put and eye out!_


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Rob P. said:


> Guess I have not reached "nitwit" level just yet!


Me neither. However, me twin brudder thinks I'm well on my way to being a wit - in fact, he says I'm halfway there already!

Back to topic: how about a 1/8 scale Frederic March as _Dr. Jekyll_? It could work in a "Before and After" diorama. Along those lines, an "After" Dorian Gray sprawled on the floor, with a couple articles of attic furniture and a print of his youthful portait to fit in the picture frame.

Three 1/11 (Aurora) scale robots I've always wanted to see as injection-molded kits are that ugly bugger from _The Phantom Creeps_ (1939), an "Annihilaton" from _Flash Gordon Conquers the Universe_ (1940), and and the eponymous _Tobor the Great_ (1954).


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Rob P. said:


> I'd like to see in aurora scale, the following.........
> 
> 1. The Fly
> 
> 2. Lon Chaney from "London After Midnight"


I'm all for this. The Fly is at the top of my list as well.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

I should clarify that I want to see the David Hedison Fly, so that there is no confusion with the person that mentioned the remake one in their post. 

Rob


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

OK, having thought this post over for awhile now, I started thinking maybe something that would do well, in Aurora scale, would be a 1940's ape? Lets face it Gorilla's feature prominently in many horror movies and serials of the 30's through 40's and I have a couple diorama ideas that could put one to good use. So maybe this fella should be something to consider??



And feel free to add little extra features like an aging Bela Lugosi and some collar and chain pieces. 

Rob


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

DCH10664 said:


> Orion Slave Girls from Enterprise. The three of them dancing together.


This would be an awesome piece.

If a still were pulled from the episode and the competed figures match that still.
May I suggest 1/6 scale as a lot of Trek figures are done in that scale.

I'd also like to see a 'solar wind' 1/12 female Klingon warrior rereleased in 1/6 scale.

Also in 1/6...........

TOS Uhura.
TOS Uhura (mirror mirror).
TOS Barbara Luna (can't think of character name).


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

As usual, a lot of figures on this list were done before, 1/6th scale kits are not as necessary as they were 20 years ago during the garage kit boom. Moebius, has the perfect scale. I lot of these characters can just be reissued, Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes, I have a kit from a Canadian sculptor that is very good. John Dennett, Randy Bowen, Shawn Neagle, and many others have done great kits no longer available, Kim Ito’s Green Hornet and Kato, and kits from 5th Sense. I would love to have the Johnny Quest models done years ago. New kits I’d like to see:

Dr. Phibes at the organ.
Daniel Craig James Bond (Moebius should jump on this now)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd be up for a Holmes and Watson!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent...

Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Diceman done one!
http://www.inpayne.com/models/figures/bandc.html


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> ...TOS Barbara Luna (can't think of character name).


That would be Marlena, the Captain's woman ("a nice, likeable girl").

Speaking of Sci-Fi character figures, I think Gerry Anderson has been vastly under represented: Mike Mercury, Steve Zodiac, etc. Oh, and let's add Robert the Robot from _Fireball XL-5_ to the 1/11 scale robot line. And Steve's gal pal Venus to the girl figures.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

It was mentioned on that unofficial Round2 survey that is kicking around now. I'd love to see a guardian diorama:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I voted "other" which in my case means; all of the above.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Rob P. said:


> OK, having thought this post over for awhile now, I started thinking maybe something that would do well, in Aurora scale, would be a 1940's ape? Lets face it Gorilla's feature prominently in many horror movies and serials of the 30's through 40's and I have a couple diorama ideas that could put one to good use. So maybe this fella should be something to consider??...


I'll second this. I like Moebius' Kogar kit, but at approximately 1/12 scale it's a little too small for my tastes.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Mask of the Red Death from Phantom of the Opera would be great. I second that as well as Gilligan's Island figures if done well. For something that would have a large nostalgic following, how about Captain Kangaroo figures? If I had any sculpting skills at all I'd try to work up those myself.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

BDD,

I dunno...Bunny Rabbit in 1/8 scale? And Mr. Green Jeans could just possibly fall into the tiniest figure model-niche ever. Also would you want the early Captain with the blue uniform (with kepi) and walrus mustache or the later red outfit with those wild sideburns?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Havok69 said:


> It was mentioned on that unofficial Round2 survey that is kicking around now. I'd love to see a guardian diorama:


I second, third and fourth the above! But the figures would have to be done _VERY_ well. Or, in scale with the AMT Kirk and Spock would work. Translucent resin of course....

Carl-


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

apls said:


> As usual, a lot of figures on this list were done before, 1/6th scale kits are not as necessary as they were 20 years ago during the garage kit boom. Moebius, has the perfect scale. I lot of these characters can just be reissued, Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes, I have a kit from a Canadian sculptor that is very good. John Dennett, Randy Bowen, Shawn Neagle, and many others have done great kits no longer available, Kim Ito’s Green Hornet and Kato, and kits from 5th Sense. I would love to have the Johnny Quest models done years ago. New kits I’d like to see:
> 
> Dr. Phibes at the organ.
> Daniel Craig James Bond (Moebius should jump on this now)


'Perfect scale' is a matter of opinion.

I for one prefer 1/6. Plenty of subjects are continuously released in that scale.
The 1/6 LIS B-9 is proof of that. 
1/6 makes a lot of sense especially for the Trek subjects, as most previously released subjects were 1/6.
Why start over in a new scale.

I find the Moebius 1/8 too small.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I still like the idea of some hollywood stars in remembered roles. John Wayne from the Searchers or Hondo, Raquel Welch as Hannie Caulder, Clark Gable as Rhett Butler to name a few. Also, possibly silver age Batman (as drawn by Dick Sprang) and Superman (as drawn by Wayne Boring).


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> BDD,
> 
> I dunno...Bunny Rabbit in 1/8 scale? And Mr. Green Jeans could just possibly fall into the tiniest figure model-niche ever. Also would you want the early Captain with the blue uniform (with kepi) and walrus mustache or the later red outfit with those wild sideburns?


It would need to be the early Captain. The later version without ears (the hair helmet) creeped me out.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I only buy monsters. Any classic or contemporary monster that hasn't been done to death ;-) gets my vote.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I always thought that big black circle on Dancing Bear's face was an open mouth, not a nose. Freaked me the hell out.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> It would need to be the early Captain. The later version without ears (the hair helmet) creeped me out.


*
OK you bunch of oooold dudes, stop trying to relive your childhoods by going back this far! Ain't "toy" airplanes, tanks, ships and monsters enough?

It just ain't gonna happen, face it, we're oooold dudes now!

Just the way it is......
Carl-*

One of the things that stick in my mind from watching the 'roo is the sound his scissors made when he cut the construction paper. That and the theme song....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSW-LJJHH3U


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> I always thought that big black circle on Dancing Bear's face was an open mouth, not a nose. Freaked me the hell out.


Like this?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Y3a said:


> As Far as Holmes and Waton, have Holmes in his classic deerstalker and cape coat (maybe a magnifying glass or pipe) and Watson in city clothes as if just meeting Holmes in the moors after traveling from London. Perhaps with several heads for each...


Yeah, a couple heads each. Two Dr. Watson heads, one in top hat and one in bowler. Deerstalker and top hat variations for Holmes. Then again, some might want to pose them indoors without hats.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yeah, a couple heads each. Two Dr. Watson heads, one in top hat and one in bowler. Deerstalker and top hat variations for Holmes. Then again, some might want to pose them indoors without hats.


Cult of Personality announced a Sherlock Holmes conversion for an Aurora? model about a year ago. I believe they sold them at Wonderfest or Jersyfest or something? Anyone know if it will be come available at their website? Because I would have bought one if they had. 

Rob


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

_ don't believe they have a website, go to Buc Wheat's site, they are on it._


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

apls, this is the site I am aware of. Tom never offered it here.

http://theclubhouse1.net/museum/copp.htm

I know he took some to one or two of the big shows, but I thought it was eventually going to end up here.

Rob


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Kolchak and maybe a couple of his "friends".


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

starseeker said:


> Kolchak and maybe a couple of his "friends".


They once considered a Kolchak conversion using the Dick Tracy model.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

apls said:


> They once considered a Kolchak conversion using the Dick Tracy model.


That would be great, but painting all of those pinstripes on his Seersucker suit would be a real pain in the you-know-what. :lol:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> That would be great, but painting all of those pinstripes on his Seersucker suit would be a real pain in the you-know-what. :lol:


No, I don't know what....:lol:


Carl-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Julius Caesar
Ghengis Khan
Cleopatra
Alexander the Great
Leonidas
...
?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> No, I don't know what....:lol:
> 
> 
> Carl-


This is a family friendly forum, so I'll go with "eyes".


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

*Not to derail the thread but...*

The Holmes conversion sets are produced by Posthumous Productions and are designed for use with the MPC/Round 2 Barnabas Collins kit. Portrait sculpts are by Rick Force and the hands, pipe and deerstalker cap(s) were grown from digital files by Jeff Waclawski. I do carry them, but they have not made it to the website yet. Below are pics of Rick Evans' EXCELLENT build-ups; these were on the Posthumous table at Chiller. :thumbsup: BTW; I HOPE to be updating the site VERY soon as the Cagney Quasimodo head is FINALLY at Forbidden Zone getting molded!
Tom


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Hiya Tom! Both Holmes heads look nice, though I don't recall him pointing his calabash pipe at the Hound of the Baskervilles...:tongue:

The Cagney Hunchback head is [email protected]$$! Put me down for one when they come in!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> The Holmes conversion sets...


If it weren't for the cap, that Peter Cushing head might make for a half-way decent Peter Capaldi Doctor Who conversion.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

*rerun tv shows...*

Larson Design - I like that idea of TV Shows - Gillian, Mary Ann, etc. They also could be used for Mod projects. I vote "other", Too Mark!

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

I am surprise there is no interest in robots


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> I am surprise there is no interest in robots


Hah? Allow me to quote from my post #25 on this thread:

Three 1/11 (Aurora) scale robots I've always wanted to see as injection-molded kits are that ugly bugger from _The Phantom Creeps_ (1939), an "Annihilaton" from _Flash Gordon Conquers the Universe_ (1940), and and the eponymous _Tobor the Great_ (1954).


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Mark McGovern said:


> Hah? Allow me to quote from my post #25 on this thread:
> 
> Three 1/11 (Aurora) scale robots I've always wanted to see as injection-molded kits are that ugly bugger from _The Phantom Creeps_ (1939), an "Annihilaton" from _Flash Gordon Conquers the Universe_ (1940), and and the eponymous _Tobor the Great_ (1954).


I know Mark, other then you ??


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

How about *A MAN FROM SPACE* (robotish)...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> I know Mark, other then you ??


Oh, ah. You got me there, Chris. :hat:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

If you are looking to do some robots that no one else has ever done. Although I don't guess they could be considered classics. Try doing Mighty Orbots ! It was a short lived cartoon from the early 80's. They were 5 robots that had their own individual talents. But they could also join together to make one huge robot that was called Mighty Orbots. There was also a 6th little robot called Ohno. She turned out to be the key that activated the larger robot.
To the best of my knowledge no one has ever done any toys or models of this.


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Barlow from Salem's Lot.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If we're thinking Stephen King - _Carrie!_


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> If we're thinking Stephen King - _Carrie!_


Really? This comes from the Master Converter? A spare Monster Scenes Victim + some Aves epoxy putty + a little red paint and you've got a Carrie. (I did mine with Photoshop :hat.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Robots? How about Dr Who Daleks then?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Robots you say? Here take your pick:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Now that's a _good_ idea, _all of them _would be GREAT! 

Better get crackin' Chris!!

Just kidding, it would be silly to do more the 1/2 of'em! :freak:

Carl-


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Found Wall-E alright - but no Phantom Creeps guy or Annihilitons. Nor, come to think of it, Julie Newmar* as Rhoda the Robot from the _My Living Doll_ sitcom (1964-65) nor Astro Boy (original edition, thank you). What gives?

*Or has Moebius locked up all the rights to her likeness for their Catwoman kit...?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd like a John the Robot as well and that alien robot hand probe from LIS would be cool as well.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

How about a few teeny dome heads to go with the new Earth Vs The Flying Saucers kit?

And, had to edit and add this one. Hows about *Marvin the Martian*? _Everybody loves Marvin!_

Carl-


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

It is both cool and pathetic that I can identify almost all those robots...

:freak:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Havok69 said:


> It is both cool and pathetic that I can identify almost all those robots...
> 
> :freak:


Realizing one is a Geek is not _easy_....:freak:

Carl-


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

*Iron giant???*

Spock - I didn't see "The Iron Giant" with Hogarth. There were Toys; but not models that I am aware of.

Gerry-Lynn

Cool Art Poster!!!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Those two robots Gog and Magog from the movie Gog goofy as hell but stil a fun movie. Karl


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

With all these 1/24th and 1/25th model cars being sold, you would think that these same manufacturers would have issued by now a set of about 8 to 12 figures in a box in multiple poses that modelers could display with their favorite automobiles in order to add life to the dioramas. While we are at it, The Rat Patrol figures for the Tamiya's Willy's Jeeps.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Another idea would to have people in running poses in various scales so we can terrify some scale people with our monsters and creatures for dioramas. Karl


----------



## KevinKev (Feb 19, 2015)

starduster said:


> Another idea would to have people in running poses in various scales so we can terrify some scale people with our monsters and creatures for dioramas. Karl


I support this very idea/ I also consider people in running poses in various scale to be appropriate!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

KevinKev said:


> I support this very idea/ I also consider people in running poses in various scale to be appropriate!


I've thought of this too although I imagined victims cowering in fear with assorted arms and legs to get a defensive pose just right.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

For me one figure kit I would like to see produced is the Sea Creature from Voyage 
To the Bottom of the Sea. The kit would be in scale with the Moebius Models 1/35
Scale Seaview Submarine!

Deadly Creature Below!


----------



## TomHering (Jul 24, 2011)

Ruff and Reddy being chased by a Muni Mula Man.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Going back to the start of this thread, I did get my wish for the Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde replacement head.............http://copprod.com/coppjekyllhyde.htm

Good things do happen in the monster model community!

Rob


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I've been asking for a Harry Dean Stanton kit for 15 years now. Seems pretty obvious to me.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

How about a 1/8 scale moleman just like the one Aurora was suppose to produce!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A 1/6 scale World War II era comic book version of Bucky Barnes to go with the Polar Lights Captain America kit. I'd be OK with using him as an add-on to the existing kit, perhaps crouching atop the brick wall behind cap and about to spring forwards into the fray (as Stan Lee would say)!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*I would like to see...*

50s "B" movie monsters! Let's tribute Paul Blaisdell!

-Phil


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Amen, brother!!


----------

